# Ciclone Maha (Índico)



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2019 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 09:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 10:51)

India Meteorological Department
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #41 - 8:30 AM IST November 4 2019
*EXTREMELY SEVERE CYCLONIC STORM MAHA (ARB04-2019)*
=========================================
CYCLONE WATCH for Gujarat coast (Yellow Message)

At 3:00 AM UTC, The extremely severe cyclonic storm 'Maha' moved west northwestwards with a speed of 9 km/h during past 6 hours, and lays centered over east central and adjoining west central Arabian Sea near 18.3N 64.6E, about 670 km west southwest of Veraval (Gujarat), 710 km west southwest of Diu and 650 km west southwest of Porbandar.

It is very likely to intensify further until November 5th morning and weaken gradually thereafter. It is very likely to move west northwestwards slowly during next 24 hours, re-curve east northeastwards and move rapidly thereafter. It is very likely to cross Gujarat coast between Diu and Porbandar as a severe cyclonic storm with a maximum sustained wind speed of 55-60 knots gusting to 65 knots around mid-night of November 6th/ early hours of November 7th.

Storm Surge
-------------------------------
Storm surge of 1-1.5 meters above astronomical tide is likely to inundate low lying areas of Bhavnagar District and 0.5 – 1.0 meter above astronomical tide is likely to inundate low lying areas Junagarh, Gir Somnath, Amreli, Surat, Bharuch, Anand, Ahmedabad, Porbandar Districts.

As per the satellite imagery, the current intensity of the system is T5.0. System shows eye pattern with diameter of 15 km. Eye temperature is -6.9C. Associated broken low to medium clouds with embedded intense to very intense convection lies over east central Arabian sea between lat 16..0N to 20.5N and long 63.5E to 66.5E. The minimum cloud top tmeperature is -93C.

*3 minute sustained winds near the center is 90 knots with gusts of 110 knots. The state of the sea is phenomenal around the center. Estimated central pressure of the extremely severe cyclonic storm is 972 hPa.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 13:31)




----------

